# der "so sieht der besitzer eines gt`s aus" thread



## Davidbelize (25. Mai 2007)

da man hier ja alle nase lang mit forumsmitgliedern kommuniziert und eigentlich nur deren user-pics kennt,
habe ich mir gedacht,das die stoltzen besitzer dieser edlen gefährten sich hier mal in zivil abbilden sollten.


ist doch schön zu wissen mit wem man(n) und frau da redet.


----------



## Kint (25. Mai 2007)

butt ugly gt user ? hier is einer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (26. Mai 2007)

Noch einer...

mein bar-buddy und ich





oliversen


----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2007)

Den Finger nicht ernst nehmen!!!

Das Bild hatte ich eh noch online liegen


----------



## Effendi Sahib (26. Mai 2007)

Super Idee, David  

Effendi Sahib  






aka Erol Stern  






(sorry, Bilder von mir mit Zassi existieren noch nicht)

LG Erol


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Mai 2007)

Ihr habt es so gewollt:




Close-Up





In Natura bin ich natürlich noch viel schöner!


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Mai 2007)

Sodele
Hier mal ein Bild von mir




Und von meiner Freundin


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

das bin ich an einem meiner lieblingsplätze - der werkstatt !

v.l.n.r.: avalanche (mit riss), ich, zaskar le 19" (bekommt gt heini bald), zaskar le 18" (von peru), zaskar 18" (der neue von der insel)


----------



## kingmoe (28. Mai 2007)

@korat: Carsten, was is´ los, soll ich für dich posten 

@versus: ICH WILL AUCH SO EINE SCHÖNE SCHRAUBERHÖHLE!!!!


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @versus: ICH WILL AUCH SO EINE SCHÖNE SCHRAUBERHÖHLE!!!!



schon ein traum: eine ehemalige eisdiele   
allerdings läuft man gefahr, dass man länger schraubt als fährt...


----------



## korat (28. Mai 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> @korat: Carsten, was is´ los, soll ich für dich posten



ich hab ja immer noch keine neue cam, und außerdem sitzt die frisur auch gerade nicht richtig, deshalb erstmal schon bekanntes:





übrigens ist meine gabel endlich da, wir können ja mal wieder ein bier trinken. dir ist schon klar, daß mein GT-Anteil damit auf 20% sinkt? darf ich dann hier überhaupt noch mitmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (28. Mai 2007)

versus schrieb:


> schon ein traum: eine ehemalige eisdiele
> allerdings läuft man gefahr, dass man länger schraubt als fährt...



****!!! Tageslicht beim schrauben is ja echt schon fast dekadent!
Ich bin froh wenn ich durchbekomme das ich bald den Luxus eines Minikühlschrank`s genießen kann... Gibt`s sonstige Argumente ausser das man dann immer Wäsche statt Bier mit runternehmen kann? Obwohl, dann renn ich ja auch nicht mehr so oft rauf und runter...


----------



## versus (28. Mai 2007)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> ****!!! Tageslicht beim schrauben is ja echt schon fast dekadent!
> Ich bin froh wenn ich durchbekomme das ich bald den Luxus eines Minikühlschrank`s genießen kann... Gibt`s sonstige Argumente ausser das man dann immer Wäsche statt Bier mit runternehmen kann? Obwohl, dann renn ich ja auch nicht mehr so oft rauf und runter...



zum bier holen muss ich leider auch rüber ins haus laufen  

mit der werkstatt ist es aber bald vorbei, da der umzug von kl nach zürich ansteht. da werde ich mich dann auf ein recht geräumiges, aber nicht mit der eisdiele vergleichbares speicher-abteil beschränken müssen  

wo bleibt dein foto henner ? könnte mal in den tiefen meiner externen festplatte suchen und das für dich übernehmen...


----------



## Backfisch (28. Mai 2007)

Heute habe ich festgestellt:

- gut dass ich an meinem Stadtrad noch die ollen Treckerreifen drauf habe
- Schutzbleche sehen zwar uncool aus, sind aber sehr nützlich
- es gibt in HH viele schöne kleine Wälder zu entdecken

Eigentlich wollte ich nur ein bisschen mit der Stadtschlampe durch die Gegend eiern, aber dann hatte ich viel Spass mit dem alten Stahlroß.

Bin die Hamburger Str / Bramfelder Ch. hoch bis nach Wellingsbüttel, dort im Wald rumgecrosst, dann den Alsterwanderweg bis zum Poelchaukamp, dann durch Uhlenhorst zurück zur Hamburger Str.
Das waren ca 2,5 Std, davon höchstens 45min auf/neben der Strasse.

Dabei ist dann dieses Bild von mir und meinem Talera entstanden:





(Sonst sieht es ja nur Asphalt und daher ist auf meinen anderen Fotos immer das Centurion drauf)


----------



## kingmoe (28. Mai 2007)

korat schrieb:


> ich hab ja immer noch keine neue cam, und außerdem sitzt die frisur auch gerade nicht richtig, deshalb erstmal schon bekanntes:



Moses lebt, er kann Wasser teilen  



korat schrieb:


> übrigens ist meine gabel endlich da, wir können ja mal wieder ein bier trinken. dir ist schon klar, daß mein GT-Anteil damit auf 20% sinkt? darf ich dann hier überhaupt noch mitmachen?



Telefonieren, Bier trinken, schrauben 
Und um die Quote mach dir keine Sorgen, wir sind doch alle recht entspannt hier


----------



## korat (28. Mai 2007)

schön! und wenn man bedenkt, daß das alte marin und das base ja ursprünglich GTs hatten werden sollen, und ferner bedenkt, daß ich, wenn das neue marin spaß macht, ja immer noch hand auflegen und es in ein ruckus verwandeln kann...

wird jetzt auch irgendwo gevotet für den schönsten GTler 2007


----------



## kingmoe (28. Mai 2007)

Aus dem Team-Nord-Thread:





korat, gnss, manni1599, muckelchen
vorne: kingmoe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (24. Juni 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Super Idee, David
> 
> Effendi Sahib
> 
> ...



So, kleines Update, weil ich mein Fotoalbum aufräumen mußte (Platzmangel). Update mit Zassi folgt bei Fertigstellung Juli/August...






Diese Woche auf der Zugspitze


----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2008)

Meine Wenigkeit auf Zaskar 07 (rechts):


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. März 2008)

Mein bisher geilster Urlaub ohne Rad:


----------



## zaskar-le (28. März 2008)

OK, zu Befehl. Kint kennt das Foto ja schon   
Ist das einzige, auf dem ich bisher überhaupt mit irgendeinem Bike zu sehen bin, daher bitte Nachsicht üben ob des Fremdfabrikates...
Und: natürlich immer MIT Helm fahren, Leute!


----------



## versus (28. März 2008)

@bastieeeh: tolle fotos! da muss ich doch grad auch noch was posten:









   

allerdings bin ich jetzt dann auch froh, wenn das weisse zeuchs wieder weg ist


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2008)

Einmal letztes Jahr im Sommer mit Tequesta



Und aktuell vom Montag mit Karakoram


----------



## Bastieeeh (28. März 2008)

versus schrieb:


> @bastieeeh: tolle fotos! da muss ich doch grad auch noch was posten:
> 
> 
> 
> allerdings bin ich jetzt dann auch froh, wenn das weisse zeuchs wieder weg ist



Danke und ebenso!   

Über hatte ich den Schnee bisher nie - ganz im Gegenteil. Die letzte Tour neulich war eindeutig zu kurz, die 6 Tage Zelten im Schnee hätte ich ruhig um ein, zwei Wochen verlängern wollen...


----------



## Boramaniac (29. März 2008)

Die erste Probefahrt auf dem 1000DS


----------



## Master | Torben (29. März 2008)

Wie ihr sicher wisst ist die Dame neben mir die GT Besitzerin... aber der Schrauber muss ja auch mit aufs Bild 







PS: An die Lobo Besitzer: Nein die Gabel hab ich nicht mehr  ich würde sie auch nicht hergeben


----------



## -lupo- (29. März 2008)

So, dann mal ich:

Rockstar-Modus:






Haartrimmer-Amoklaufmodus:






Wurde auch langsam Zeit die Haare zu schneiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spatzel (29. März 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> So, dann mal ich:
> 
> Rockstar-Modus:
> 
> ...


----------



## -lupo- (29. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> ....Bass spielen mit Plektrum,tstststs......




Lemmy lässt grüssen!


----------



## spatzel (29. März 2008)

-lupo- schrieb:


> Lemmy lässt grüssen!



hehe,dafür fehlt aber der Kopf-im-Nacken Mikroständer.....


----------



## Backfisch (30. März 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> hehe,dafür fehlt aber der Kopf-im-Nacken Mikroständer.....



Und der Verstärker namens "Murder One". Und die riesige Warze.


----------



## kingmoe (30. März 2008)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Und der Verstärker namens "Murder One". Und die riesige Warze.



An beidem lässt sich Arbeiten  

Geiles Rocker-Bild, Lupo! So sehen Ruckus-Fahrer aus


----------



## mountymaus (31. März 2008)

So, dann will ich hier auch mal was zum Besten geben...
Wer letztes Jahr beim Treffen war kennt uns Zwei.


----------



## Chat Chambers (2. April 2008)

Nun gut, hier ein Pic von einem Konzert, etwas blöd getroffen (hat einer aus dem befreundeten Publikum geschossen)!

Der rechts bin ich (am rappen  ), der links ist nur musikalische Unterstützung. Das Stück, das wir darboten hieß übrigens "Parallelwelten im Kühlschrank"!


----------



## versus (2. April 2008)

bei den ganzen musikern läuft das ja langsam auf einen gig beim nächsten treffen raus


----------



## spatzel (4. April 2008)

So,denn muß ich halt auch mal hier:
@lupo:nur die members of the Rhythmusgruppe sind die wahren Chefs,ohne uns läuft GAR NIX!!




und hier noch was vom Comer See, wie der Berg heißt, weiß ich nimmer. Den Rahmen hat jetzt evtl auch einer von euch,war Anfang letzen Jahres in der Bucht.... 




so long!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (5. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> hehe,dafür fehlt aber der Kopf-im-Nacken Mikroständer.....



vor allem fehlt dafür der rickenbacker. aber was erzähl ich das nem trommler...


----------



## -lupo- (7. April 2008)

spatzel schrieb:


> So,denn muß ich halt auch mal hier:
> @lupo:nur die members of the Rhythmusgruppe sind die wahren Chefs,ohne uns läuft GAR NIX!!



Richtich!  


Sieht ja echt so aus als könne man eine Band zusammentrommeln!  Mit Gitarren im triple-triangle design!


----------



## chrrup150 (18. Mai 2008)

hab auch von mir mal nen bild gefunden.
bei der DMFK´07


----------



## rob (31. Mai 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


>


wow wow wow, was für geniales bild  

riob


----------



## oldschooler (31. Mai 2008)

nun denn...leider keine bilder mit nem gt...
Hinfahrt:



Rückfahrt:



is schon ne weile her...


----------



## SpeedyR (2. Juni 2008)

Das bin ich (und ja ich trage immer Knieschoner  )










Links neben mir,mein bester Kumpel der Basti @Cyclery.de






Im Haus darüber wohnt Hans Rey 

Wie beide beim Posen in Laguna Beach (den Helm brauchte Basti beim Autofahren.Sicherheit geht vor!)





Grüsse Raf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (2. Juni 2008)

@oldschooler
kann es sein dass das Rad auf dem Bild vom falschen Gary ist?


----------



## versus (2. Juni 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> @oldschooler
> kann es sein dass das Rad auf dem Bild vom falschen Gary ist?



wenn es um so ein rad geht, gibt es keine falschen garys  !

das war doch die "mit dem zug hin und einem nightstorm zurück"-story? 
da werde ich ja immer noch ganz blass...


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juni 2008)

so dann will ich mich auch mal dazu geselln. das bild is vom bergzeitfahren am samstag. 
750m, 105hm -> im durchschnitt 13,5%
dank meines zaskars konnte ich ne zeit von 2min38 erreichen ergab platz 8 und wie es sich gehört konnte ich danach erstma nich laufn
am sonntag war rennen. eine runde kanpp 27km 700 u n paar zerquetschte hm. ich bin 27km gefahrn es war sehr sehr sehr schlammig am ende war ich dann aufm 10. platz u mein rad hat de ganze zeit perfekt funktioniert. irgendwie haben die leute die ich überholt hab immer so komisch gekeucht... ich weiß garnich warum 
war ein geiles we!!! 
u als erstes nach dem rennen stand fahrradpflege an

verdammt ich find die url für das bild nich. helft mir ma bitte. gruß


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2008)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das bild...


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


>



stand die url nich immer unterm bild??  oder gibts noch ne andere mögl. ein bild hochzuladen?


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2008)

nee. bin mal so frei:


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juni 2008)

wie geht das nu?   habs zwar schon mal hinbekommen aber schon wieder vergessn


----------



## versus (16. Juni 2008)

den forumscode unter dem foto anzeigen lassen und mit copy/paste hier reinbappen!


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Juni 2008)

versus schrieb:


> forumscode unter dem foto anzeigen lassen


huch die schaltfläche hab ich nich für voll genommen. ich versuchs mir zu merken und danke


----------



## cyclery.de (13. Mai 2009)

Leider nur 4 tatsächliche GT Besitzer dabei (mit insgesamt deutlich mehr als 5 Bikes in Summe), aber ich denke das passt schon 
v.l.n.r.: Janne4ever, StinkyprimoRV, cyclery.de, SpeedyR, ProRange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Mai 2009)

wie geil sind denn die bilder!?!?!

und wer hat geheiratet


----------



## SpeedyR (13. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wie geil sind denn die bilder!?!?!
> 
> und wer hat geheiratet



Das war der junger Man in der Mitte (gutaussehend spare ich mir,denn das waren ja alle  )

Die Hochzeit war einfach genial!Nochmals von mir

ALLES GUTE EUCH BEIDEN,UND VIEL GLÜCK IN DER ZUKUNFT!

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2009)

na dann auch mal ALLES GUTE von mir!!!

sieht nach einer spassigen veranstaltung aus...


----------



## cyclery.de (13. Mai 2009)

Vielen, vielen Dank! Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass das schon wird...


----------



## Stemmel (14. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute! 
(und fährt die Frau des Hauses auch GT?)


----------



## divergent! (14. Mai 2009)

ich suche mal und siehe da ich hab auch bilder von mir. also einmal unrasiert und einmal rasiert...achja und dann nochmal mit weibchen


----------



## cyclery.de (14. Mai 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute!
> (und fährt die Frau des Hauses auch GT?)



Vielen Dank auch an Dich 

Dass die Dame des Hauses auch ein GT fährt, war doch unbedingte Voraussetzung für die Trauung 

Ist ein ZR 1.0


----------



## GTdanni (15. Mai 2009)

Zur letzten Bike Wiege Party - - -  BWP09 

Trat ich natürlich mit dem Zassi an und war natürlich 2.er. (Der Sieger hatte ein MCM Carbon mit 8,25Kg) 

Ich bin aber mit meinen 9Kg und den 2,3er Reifen (Tacho, Hörnchen) voll zufrieden. 

Und stellt euch vor ich hab nen Carbonflaschenhalter für Platz 2 bekommen, sehr passend für ein 96er Zaskar. Lach 



























War ein sehr schöner Abend und eine schöne Tour vorher, bei der ich das FSA Ultimax Titan Innenlager geschrottet habe.  



Cu Danni


----------



## no_budgeT (16. Mai 2009)

letzter Spot des Tages





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (20. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wie geil sind denn die bilder!?!?!
> 
> und wer hat geheiratet



NACHTRAG:
Sebastian bewies recht eindrucksvoll seinen guten Geschmack.Nicht nur bei Fahrrädern.






Mahlzeit°

BJ Linda


----------



## divergent! (20. Mai 2009)

stimmt, rotkäppchen sekt direkt bei mir aus der nachbarschaft


----------



## Diggler (24. Mai 2009)

heute abend beim fotografieren meines parkpres schnell mal ein bild von mir geschossen. sieht irgendwie immer etwas komisch aus wenn man sich selber fotografiert


----------



## gtbiker (27. Juni 2009)

Nach 2 Stunden im Regen wird man halt so


----------



## Beaufighter (27. Juni 2009)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Nach 2 Stunden im Regen wird man halt so



Sehr geiles Bild  Aber jetzt hats aufgehört zu regnen....


----------



## cyclery.de (7. März 2010)

Der ganz normale Walmart-Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -lupo- (7. März 2010)

Iron Man der einen rosa Pony kauft  

Ich kram jetzt mal meine Black Sabbath-Alben wieder raus!


----------



## SpeedyR (7. März 2010)

muahaha

Ich glaub,das ist jemand von der Legendären M'town Fightcrew 

Mal was von mir.So sehen DIE besitzer eines GT's aus


----------



## cyclery.de (26. September 2010)

Ich beim Einlösen meines Geburtstagsgeschenkes


----------



## epic2006 (27. September 2010)

Na denn will ich auch mal:



und noch mal von vorne:



Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. November 2010)

Mal mit Naturschminke


----------



## esp262 (19. November 2010)

das bin ich, sogar mit helm lol


----------



## esp262 (19. November 2010)

und hier mal ohne


----------



## cleiende (26. November 2010)

GT fahren mach Freude





Vor allem im richtigen T-Shirt


----------



## versus (26. November 2010)

und hängt er dich schon ab ;-) ?


----------



## Kruko (26. November 2010)

Falls nicht, lange wird es nicht mehr dauern. 

An den Kindern sieht man erst wie alt man ist. Zeit für die Rente.  

Oh ne, habe gerade gerechnet. Sind bei mir ja nur noch schlappe 27 Jahre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (26. November 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Oh ne, habe gerade gerechnet. Sind bei mir ja nur noch schlappe 27 Jahre






Wenn das reicht...


----------



## cleiende (26. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> und hängt er dich schon ab ;-) ?



Derzeit ja, ich habe 3 Monate Pause wegen gebrochener Hand.
Ansonsten macht der Bub bergauf mächtig Druck aber in der Ebene und bergab habe ich noch die Felge vorne. Und mehr als 50km sind noch nicht sein Ding. 

Aber er ist ja erst 14, da geht noch was.

Nächstes Jahr fährt er übrigens ein mangofarbenes Zaskar.


----------



## versus (26. November 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr fährt er übrigens ein mangofarbenes Zaskar.



 

"dark orange" habe ich mal irgendwo gelesen


----------

